# Found Fauber Bottom Bracket Wrench



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 18, 2013)

I bought this Fauber bottom bracket wrench today. This is rare and really nice looking tool.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice wrench!

I've been meaning to get one similar to that for cog lockrings.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 19, 2013)

This is the first one that I have seen. I'm surprised that the script is not worn off.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome find!


----------



## thehugheseum (Aug 19, 2013)

cool wrench! i had to make a wrench like that for even smaller pins the other day to separate the cranks for my chums E R Thomas bike..........i had brought it to my bike shop guy who usually has whatever i dont have but he was like "dang!.......never seen such small pin holes"


----------

